# ADOPT ME! -- good birds looking for good home



## Columbidae (Sep 4, 2006)

*ADOPT ME! --Buffalo/Niagara Falls NY-- looking for good home*

Three beautiful, healthy and happy pigeons in the Buffalo/Niagara Falls, NY area are looking for good homes. Can you help or do you know of anyone who might be interested? 

I rehabbed three feral pigeons (one boy, two girls) who came in late last fall with multiple problems (worms, coccidia, bacteria). Each was a youngster when they arrived. All are in perfect health now and eager to spread their wings outdoors. Each has a remarkable personality -- very friendly but still self-sufficient. After enjoying the good life indoors, I would love to see them end up in a safe and clean environment, most likely a dovecote or pigeon house. 

Bird #2 (aka, "Tutu") is a sweet little girl who sings and dances when you tease her by touching her feet. She is very smart, flying in close to watch my every move as I clean her room and put out food. Also impeccably neat, she takes regular baths and loves to nest on a rag rug. 









Bird #3 (aka, "Trey") is a lovable guy who doesn't mind a quick hug and release, and is a really good watch bird who is quick to spot hawks. He thinks his purpose in life is to either protect or shepherd Tutu around the room.










Bird #6 (aka "Sixy") sleeps in my laundry room, but comes out during the day to investigate or snooze on top of the fridge. She probably would not mind living indoors indefinitely, and would make an outstanding, lovable, and very inquisitive pet who follows you around like a puppy. We think she may be Catholic, since she frequently venerates -- coos, bows, and wing wiggles -- in front of an icon of Mary with child. 









Is anyone interested in one or more of these kids? They come with the added bonus that I will continue to provide laboratory fecal screening and meds if needed.

If you know of anyone near the Buffalo/Niagara Falls New York area who would be interested in keeping these beautiful birds, please let me know.

Thanks much!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They certainly are beautiful birds. I hope they all find forever homes real soon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like Tutu and Trey need to be placed together.
I love your descriptions of each one...too cute.


----------



## Columbidae (Sep 4, 2006)

Charis said:


> Sounds like Tutu and Trey need to be placed together.
> I love your descriptions of each one...too cute.


_Actually..._
Trey gets on Tutu's nerves after a while. He occasionally tries to put the "moves" on her and she's not too interested in his advances. 

On the other hand, Sixy began exploring the house one day, found Trey's room, and it was love at first sight as they went BONKERS parading and singing for each other.


----------



## birdiegirlie (Jul 23, 2009)

Awwww, I hope the birdies get wonderful homes- I love your descriptions!


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

i pmed you........ I am interested in giving your birds a home.


----------



## dove_bird (Aug 21, 2009)

your pigeons are so cute ^_^ i hope they have a nice,cosy new home!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

pretty birds! good luck with finding them homes Columbidae! -- I like your profile name!


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

i will love to have one pigeon. do you think you could ship it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mich23 said:


> i will love to have one pigeon. do you think you could ship it


THE POST IS FROM JULY OF 2009.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

-face palm-
Oh the wonders we could do if we were moderators


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> -face palm-
> Oh the wonders we could do if we were moderators


Well, you would probably just let this person figure it out from what you all have posted ..  

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I PMed him last night


----------

